# Hello from Ohio



## Ikerus (May 26, 2012)

My name is Ben, and I build R/C planes. I currently have nothing on the building table but one will be this summer. I am currently gathering up all the info I can on the specific color scheme that I would like to replicate. I have always loved airplanes and had a passion for warbirds and hopefully my work will pay off with all the research that I am going though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard Ben!


----------



## futuredogfight (May 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2012)

Welcome to the primate house


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Geedee (May 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard dude


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2012)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 27, 2012)

G'day Ben, a warm welcome from the sunny land of Oz.


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Ben!


----------



## ccheese (May 28, 2012)

Welcome, Ben... Enjoy the place.

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Ben. 8)


Wheels


----------



## A4K (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Ben! What project have you got lined up?


----------



## Ikerus (Jun 2, 2012)

At the moment I have a Ju-87B lined up hoping to start late this summer/early fall, or Ive also been looking at building a Ju-52


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome Ben and thank you for mentioning the aircraft that you are researching color schemes for.(I don't think we want to travel down that long road again). Mention a date and a location and 99% of the time you will have more than enough info.

Geo


----------



## andy2012 (Jun 25, 2012)

Welcome from a follow Ohioan


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard Ben!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 26, 2012)

Surprised the asylum hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome from the south, and it is NOT an asylum!!! Just look at our fine staff relaxing during their break from reviewing all posts.


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice, nice


----------

